# Henry, Millie and their new Dogsinstyle Collars!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very smart - what a pretty girl Millie is. And don't they both model their collars beautifully!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just love these collars! I got a Christmas one for Millie too, but it's too early for that


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

You picked a great color to complement Millie's coat! And Henry looks so very proud and pleased with himself modeling his!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, nice dogs + nice collars!


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Millie and Henry look fabulous! You did a wonderful job of picking colors that would look good on each. Love love love the turquoise on Millie.
They do a great job of modeling 
Millie is so pretty! Nice to see her growing into such a beautiful girl.
Love the pic where you can see your shadow holding Millie's toy in the air


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh look at them! they are so spiffy in their collars!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

WoW!!! Henry is proud as can be. I love it when poodles know they are the center of attention. I love the collar you picked for Millie. That was my favorite one. Those colors look fabulous on her. That girl has some hair!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

It is just amazing how they "know" that they are extra "prettified " LOL- just adorable !!!!

:beauty:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

BFF said:


> WoW!!! Henry is proud as can be. I love it when poodles know they are the center of attention. I love the collar you picked for Millie. That was my favorite one. Those colors look fabulous on her. That girl has some hair!


Her hair has so much VOLUME too! Her TK stands straight up...and it is still puppy coat!!! I wish my hair was like hers!!

I love love her long hair. I am growing it until I can't manage it anymore. Coat change, whenever it occurs, may have an influence on how long I keep growing her hair 

Henry is such a proud boy. I love him so very much. I thank my lucky stars everyday that he is still here.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LOL and if anyone noticed...our pool is still open mid November! We will be lucky if it is closed by Christmas...

Our pool cover dry rotted and we forgot to have our pool measured for a new cover. Then, the company took a month to come out to our house. We are expecting it to be at least 6 weeks before we get our cover!

It will be weird to have snow AND a pool!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

That's okay. The entire concept of "closing a pool," is foreign to some of us.  Not to say there are plenty of days too cool to use one here, I've just never seen anyone "close it." I actually just first heard of it a couple of years ago!

You make me want to sneak Bella's collars out to try on her for a photo. They're hidden away until the holidays.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those look great!! I love how you chose the purple for the boy, and green for the girl!!  I too really love the look of Millies collar, and the color totally goes with her brown!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Bella's Momma said:


> That's okay. The entire concept of "closing a pool," is foreign to some of us.  Not to say there are plenty of days too cool to use one here, I've just never seen anyone "close it." I actually just first heard of it a couple of years ago!
> 
> You make me want to sneak Bella's collars out to try on her for a photo. They're hidden away until the holidays.


Funny thing...I actually went to college in the Bay Area (Santa Clara Univ.) and my friends make fun of me STILL about "closing my pool." 

That's just what we DO here!!!! :aetsch:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Those look great!! I love how you chose the purple for the boy, and green for the girl!!  I too really love the look of Millies collar, and the color totally goes with her brown!


Oh yes, I really don't tend to follow gender roles for colors for my dogs LOL. Henry just totally rocks the purple AND he deserves the color of "royalty". He was also "purple collar puppy" when we chose him


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Which collars are they? Are they designed to allow you to grow coat?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

They are the kindness collars from Carole at Dogsinstyle. My dogs are just pets, but I know that many people who are showing/growing coat do use these collars to protect the coat.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

i just love Millie's color. i agree, the collar compliments her color in a very elegant-yet-funky way.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those collars are stunning! I can't wait until I can afford them for my dogs!_


----------

